# 7 lucruri pe care le uram la el (in engleza)



## idealu

Cum sa traduc aceasta fraza in engleza ? (sa nu aibe greseli gramaticale) 

"7 lucruri pe care le uram la el"

Am incercat traducerea asta dar nu stiu daca este corecta din punct de vedere gramatical....

7 things you hate about(to) him


Multumesc anticipat.


----------



## farscape

Seven things I hated about him.


----------



## Trisia

Aici intervin și literele cu diacritice și micile explicații gen context, pe care te rog să le folosești/oferi de acum înainte:

E vorba de:
- șapte lucruri pe care le urâm la el (Seven things we hate about him)
- șapte lucruri pe care le uram la el (Seven things I/we hated about him)

?


----------



## idealu

Va multumesc pentru raspunsuri.


----------



## InnerDemon

Le urai şi acum nu le mai urăşti? Atunci aş zice "seven things I used to hate about him".


----------



## misadro

I would use "detest" instead of "urăsc" ..  "șapte lucruri pe care le detest la el" ...


----------

